# utiliser iPad 1 comme écran pour Mac



## pommeN (11 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un iPad de première génération qui me sert assez peu.
Comme je travaille au quotidien sur un MBA 11 pouces, j'aimerais utiliser l'iPad comme écran supplémentaire pour augmenter la taille du bureau.
En faisant des recherches j'ai trouvé des app qui proposent cette fonction, mais uniquement pour les iPad les plus récents (le premier étant bloqué sur iOs 5...)

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait l'app magique ou l'astuce pour faire ça ?

Merci et bonne journée à tous,

Pomme N


----------



## CBi (11 Février 2014)

Tu as par exemple iDisplay, dont la partie iOS est compatible iOs 5.1.1 donc OK pour le iPad 1.

C'est également le cas de DisplayPad, qui cependant a moins de fonctions et ne marche pas avec certains Macs.


----------



## pommeN (11 Février 2014)

Super !
Merci pour ta réponse. Je vais vite voir ça.
Bonne soirée,

PN


----------

